
US and UK Zipcode Boundaries API Is Online - boundaries
https://market.mashape.com/vanitysoft/boundaries-io
======
DrScump
Does the data reflect true geographic boundaries or just USPS boundary
definitions?

USPS addresses are based on delivery convenience and may not accurately
reflect underlying political boundaries.

For example, in the San Jose area, there are many Los Gatos addresses that are
actually in Saratoga (or unincorporated land) and vice-versa. There are even
properties with Los Gatos mailing addresses that are actually _outside of
Santa Clara County altogether_ (in Santa Cruz).

